# pkg install without extraction



## perkypork (Apr 21, 2016)

I was wondering if there was a way to configure pkg(8) to install already extracted packages instead of constantly extracting the same packages over and over again?

We create/destroy a lot of jails so it would be nice to not have to extract the same packages all the time.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 21, 2016)

If you use ZFS you could create a "base" jail with some packages and simply clone that.


----------

